# Meaning of "holiness"



## Jeremy (Sep 30, 2005)

"Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord" -Hebrews 12:14

What does holiness mean?


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeremy_
> "Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord" -Hebrews 12:14
> 
> What does holiness mean?



Read the _Holiness of God_ by R.C. Sproul and it will change the way you see God's overarching attribute-- his holiness.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

R.C. Sproul -"The Holy Place" (Holiness of God Series) Windows Media

R.C. Sproul -"The Holy Place" (Holiness of God Series) RealMedia


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks brother,

Hopefully someday I'll be able to get a hold of that book. 

Perhaps to give a little nudge in one direction, there are teachers who speak against holiness as mere purity, but rather it being seperated to God for a special purpose.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

The word "holiness" signifies everything about God that sets Him apart from us and makes Him an object of worship, veneration, awe, adoration and concurrently dread and fear to us. Standing in the presence of a holy God manifests are wretchedness. From God's holiness emanates not only his divine love but also his divine justice. Holiness itself embodies all of God's transcendental greatness and moral perfection. The core tenet of holiness is the absence of the soiled blemish of sin and imperfection. 

We're only made holy through God's indwelling Holy Spirit and alien righteousness (that of Jesus Christ) imputed to our account, that we might be counted holy and blameless before God and reconciled in love. We find true holiness at glorification when we're fully conformed to the image of Christ and raised in a glorious resurrection body.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> The word "holiness" signifies everything about God that sets Him apart from us and makes Him an object of worship, veneration, awe, adoration and concurrently dread and fear to us. Standing in the presence of a holy God manifests are wretchedness. From God's holiness emanates not only his divine love but also his divine justice. Holiness itself embodies all of God's transcendental greatness and moral perfection. The core tenet of holiness is the absence of the soiled blemish of sin and imperfection.
> 
> We're only made holy through God's indwelling Holy Spirit and alien righteousness (that of Jesus Christ) imputed to our account, that we might be counted holy and blameless before God and reconciled in love. We find true holiness at glorification when we're fully conformed to the image of Christ and raised in a glorious resurrection body.




If we are to "pursue holiness", what does that entail in light of what you just said?


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

Without God -- without Christ -- we can never obtain holiness...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2005)

What the Puritans had to say about holiness:

"What health is to the heart, that holiness is to the soul." -- John Flavel

"I do not mean by holiness the mere performance of outward duties of religion, coldly acted over, as a task; not our habitual prayings, hearings, fastings, multiplied one upon the another (though these be all good, as subservient to a higher end); but I mean an inward soul and principle of divine life (Romans 8:1-5), that spiriteth all these." -- Ralph Cudworth

"Some would have moral virtue to be holiness, which (as they suppose) they can understand by their own reason and practice in their own strength...Gospel truth is the only root wherein Gospel holiness will grown." -- John Owen

"Holiness hath in it a natural tendency to life and peace." -- Elisha Coles

"There is a beauty in holiness as well as beauty of holiness." -- George Swinnock

"Here is the Christian's way and his end...His way is holiness, his end happiness." -- John Whitlock

"Say not that thou hast royal blood in thy veins, and art born of God, except thou cants prove thy pedigree by daring to be holy." -- William Gurnall

"Perfect holiness is the aim of the saints on earth, and it is the reward of the saints in Heaven." -- Joseph Caryl

Thomas Watson on the Holiness of God

Matthew Henry on Hebrews 12.14 ("14 Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord:"):



> If the children of God grow impatient under affliction, they will neither walk so quietly and peaceably towards men, nor so piously towards God, as they should do; but faith and patience will enable them to follow peace and holiness too, as a man follows his calling, constantly, diligently, and with pleasure. Observe, First, It is the duty of Christians, even when in a suffering state, to follow peace with all men, yea, even with those who may be instrumental in their sufferings. This is a hard lesson, and a high attainment, but it is what Christ has called his people to. Sufferings are apt to sour the spirit and sharpen the passions; but the children of God must follow peace with all men. Secondly, Peace and holiness are connected together; there can be no true peace without holiness. There may be prudence and discreet forbearance, and a show of friendship and good-will to all; but this true Christian peaceableness is never found separate from holiness. We must not, under pretence of living peaceably with all men, leave the ways of holiness, but cultivate peace in a way of holiness. Thirdly, Without holiness no man shall see the Lord. The vision of God our Saviour in heaven is reserved as the reward of holiness, and the stress of our salvation is laid upon our holiness, though a placid peaceable disposition contributes much to our meetness for heaven.



HNRC on the Puritan View of Holiness

Jeremiah Burroughs, _The Incomparable Excellency and Holiness of God_

J.C. Ryle, _Holiness_

John Bunyan, _The Holy War_


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

VirginiaHuguenot


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Without God -- without Christ -- we can never obtain holiness...



Well said. 2 Cor. 6:14-18 ought to give us a clear path to follow with God walking in and among us, enabling us. 

But, what is our duty? I see the answer in 2 Cor. 7:1

"Having therefore these promises, dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God."

The doctrine of holiness implies seperation from the world in obedience to God, yielding to the power of the Holy Spirit working in us and cleansing us from sin by the blood of Christ, until one day when we stand before God pure and holy forever.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

And on that note, my friend you've brilliantly encapsulated sanctification. 

Now, I need to go ponder this life of holiness a little more. There are no happy spiritual plateaus in life. Heaven help the man that finds one! "Let him who thinks he stands take heed least he fall"


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> And on that note, my friend you've brilliantly encapsulated sanctification.
> 
> Now, I need to go ponder this life of holiness a little more. There are no happy spiritual plateaus in life. Heaven help the man that finds one! "Let him who thinks he stands take heed least he fall"



Thank you. God is good. 

He who is low, doesn't need to fear falling.

"Now unto him that is able to keep you from falling, and to present you faultless before the presence of his glory with exceeding joy, To the only wise God our Savior, be glory and majesty, dominion and power, both now and ever. Amen. -Jude 1:24-25

[Edited on 10-1-2005 by Jeremy]


----------

